# 751 bobcat is this a good deal



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

751 BOBCAT SKIDSTEER WITH ENGINE HEAD PROBLEM
DIESEL ENGINE , HEATED CAB, DOOR , BUCKET
AS IS $3000tymusic


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sounds fair if you are able to at least run the machine and verify the hydraulics , drive, heater work the way they should.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just walk away for 3000 it's to much money. The machine most of the time needs a motor when they say head problem it's a common problem with them. The new or rebuilt motor will run around 2000.
i had one with same problem. Look around there lots of good deals out there if you have cash


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

fireside;812841 said:


> Just walk away for 3000 it's to much money. The machine most of the time needs a motor when they say head problem it's a common problem with them. The new or rebuilt motor will run around 2000.
> i had one with same problem. Look around there lots of good deals out there if you have cash


So what you're saying is that you have better deals out there than a 751 with a new motor for $5000 ?

I say point the guy in the right direction to get those deals--he might be interested.

Is that $3000 purchase price in Canadian?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Kramer;813380 said:


> So what you're saying is that you have better deals out there than a 751 with a new motor for $5000 ?
> 
> I say point the guy in the right direction to get those deals--he might be interested.
> 
> Is that $3000 purchase price in Canadian?


I would also say that it will cost a bit more for (what I believe it to be) a 60 HP diesel engine than $2k. I am only guessing but probably more like $6k from Bobcat or $4k-$5k from a reputable re-man outfit.


----------

